# Quanset Update



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

As promised a quick look at whats happening now. The weather has not been very cooperative here ,lots of days with rain and cold temps. I do what I can when weather permits. I have now placed enough anchors to raise 15 of the arches,But before I can do that I had to build the "Contraption" which is basically an ATV winch rated for 2000 LB's with a wireless remote control this was then bolted to the top of the scaffold with "U" bolts and reinforced with tie downs,. I then fabricated strap holds to temporarily attach to the arch for a place to put the straps. Next step was to make the braces to keep the shape of the arch true. I have a friend coming up this weekend to help me out and we'll see if this all works out like I Planned or if it will be a catastrophe. I have also attached pulleys and anchors at the bottom of the arch to help pull it into place and keep it from sliding forward. keep in mind that until this weekend I have been solo on this project. its a good thing I'm retired otherwise I wouldn't ever have the time to do all the "little" things that keeep popping up. Like every time it rains I have to clean all the water and debri out of the troughs,a full day in itself. anyway this weekend will let me know how I'm doing, wish me luck more later
RUSTY


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What? You aren't moved in to it yet? :lmao:Looking good though nonetheless.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now thats a project keep us dated when you can.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Rusty, you have a few busy days ahead of you yet! Good planning makes easier work, looks like you have thought this thing through. Good luck, and keep those fingers out from between the sections, and use a drift pin rather than a finger to line up the bolt holes.... I learned the hard way, and was lucky that I kept the finger... although it looked like a squashed grape for a while! Think yur lifts through and stay out from under!
Looking forward to your next update!


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not understanding, why is it down in a trench? If your harvesting rain water, well that would work, if your not, so much for a water tight building. ?????


----------

